# Beef Neck



## Celt

Are beef neck bones safe for dogs to eat? The ones I saw were "sliced", I guess. They seem to have a lot of pointy bits to them. And what about sliced cow/pig feet?


----------



## DaneMama

I personally stay away from most cut bones, especially if they are odd shapes. Density wise, beef bones in general are too dense to be edible (except ribs for the most part- some dogs have still been known to break teeth on them even though these cases are rare). 

So, I don't think they are safe to feed but I don't have any personal experience with these things.


----------



## RaisingWolves

I feed my guys beef and pork neck bones (cut) with no problems. I get mine from A Place for Paws. They are edible. 









I have one aggressive chewer and it forces her to slow down. It takes her a good hour to chew a 8-10 ounce bone.


----------



## Tobi

Those kinds of bones irk me, I don't like the feel or texture of the cut ones so i don't give those to him. *pork chops with bone, beef neck etc* I do however give pork neck/spine/ribs they seem more soft. That and the thought of my guy breaking or chipping a tooth really scares me :tinfoil3:


----------



## Kofismom

> I do however give pork neck/spine/ribs they seem more soft.


Do you feed pork neck bones like the ones above? Do you feed pork neck bones like the one above? Kofi likes them, but they seem to have some sharp edges, so I quit feeding them.


----------



## RaisingWolves

Pork necks seem sharper to me than the beef neck bones I buy.


----------



## eternalstudent

I sometimes get the beef spinal / neck bones from the butcher but they have not been cut. My pup loves to chew on then and can decimate them to small lumps in a short while. I like them as the meat on them is fantastic, it is a really rich cheap source of beef. I would not be so impressed with them cut up. Out of curiosity do you know why they are slicing them?


----------



## RaisingWolves

eternalstudent said:


> Out of curiosity do you know why they are slicing them?


Good question. Maybe to make them a single serving size? I would not consider the cuts I get from APFP's sharp. Pork yes. 
I agree with you about the meat on them, very rich beef. My boxer and mastiff chew them up into small lumps too. My boxer gets tired of chewing his half way through. It is really good exercise for their jaws.

Do they sell beef necks for human consumption? I'm curious to see what the uncut version looks like.


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Beef necks are GREAT for making stock. I think that's the primary reason they are sold in stores. I also think the reason they are cut is so that they'll fit in a stock pot easily.


----------



## magicre

RaisingWolves said:


> I feed my guys beef and pork neck bones (cut) with no problems. I get mine from A Place for Paws. They are edible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one aggressive chewer and it forces her to slow down. It takes her a good hour to chew a 8-10 ounce bone.


these are the ones my pug tries to swallow whole....i have found whole lamb necks and whole beef necks so that 'dances with food' has to work really hard and can't swallow them whole.

i have concerns about the sharp points made by a band saw....


----------



## RaisingWolves

magicre said:


> these are the ones my pug tries to swallow whole....i


WOW! My one year old mastiff can't swallow them and believe me, she would if she could.


----------



## magicre

RaisingWolves said:


> WOW! My one year old mastiff can't swallow them and believe me, she would if she could.


a pug's mouth is wider than his trachea and pugs live for food....dance for food.....breathe for food....i have yet to find a food he won't eat.

hell, the other day, i fed them whole lamb necks....and he tried to swallow that. it is bigger than his head. LOL


----------



## Tobi

Kofismom said:


> Do you feed pork neck bones like the ones above? Do you feed pork neck bones like the one above? Kofi likes them, but they seem to have some sharp edges, so I quit feeding them.


 They are uncut, so the bone is a bit bigger, i didn't take a picture that time because he was out of the house i was at the farm to see how he would handle them and she told me to just give him a hunk of it, and he gnawed for quite some time while we were there slowly wearing it down.



Ania's Mommy said:


> Beef necks are GREAT for making stock. I think that's the primary reason they are sold in stores. I also think the reason they are cut is so that they'll fit in a stock pot easily.


This is exactly why, if you call a butcher though or the processor and ask them when their "kill" days are 9/10 times they will save whole pieces.


----------



## RaisingWolves

magicre said:


> a pug's mouth is wider than his trachea and pugs live for food....dance for food.....breathe for food....i have yet to find a food he won't eat.
> 
> hell, the other day, i fed them whole lamb necks....and he tried to swallow that. it is bigger than his head. LOL


LOL! :lol:
I guess it's true, you really need to know your dog when it comes to choosing bones.:shocked: 

I am going to look for whole necks though. I didn't know you could buy them for human consumption. I pay to have them shipped to me because my local raw supplier doesn't offer them. I do think they do a great job of exercising their jaw and cleaning their teeth.


----------



## CorgiPaws

I have done beef neck in the past. I don't really have a probelem with them, so long as they aren't cut too small that my dogs try to swallow them whole.
Pork necks are always cut too small. They swallow the jaggity pieces when they're still too big, and sometimes bring it back up, other times I see bone shards in the stools. I know that by nature, beef neck should b more dense, but for whatever reason, it's prok neck I've had problems with. I blame the generally smaller cut. 

My dogs LOVE lamb necks. I get them for $.69/lb with quite a bit of meat left on it, and they aren't cut into funky pieces like pork and beef necks sometimes are. It's a really affordable way for me to keep lamb a regular part of their diet.


----------



## sassymaxmom

The necks Max gets look more or less like this one and he eats most of the meat and leaves the backbone part.









I bought cut up lamb neck and no way was Max getting it, the two leggers had lamb stew.


----------



## magicre

i've never seen a neck like that before....

this is what my dogs get....lots of meat...still a little frozen and i'm not the best photographer...this one is about 1.3 lbs


----------



## sassymaxmom

My local Mexican market carries them like that and I have to talk real fast to keep them from cutting them up for me.


----------

